# Help me find AS toilet parts....



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Customer wants to replace the seats and has a tank lid that's cracked. I searched google unsucessfully with the # from the tank.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I thought Fergusons was american standard


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I will check with them, thanks Richard.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Hughes/HD is out, they dropped that line for Kohler. Hajoca its parent company may sell AS.
Ferguson is Kohler.

Check online. I will try to post a good online resource in a bit.


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I thought Fergusons was american standard


It varies from region to region. Fergy is all Kohler all the time in Chicago (and Proflo of course).

You could try this website for tank parts: http://faucetshoppe.com/

For a tank lid you might be up the creek though. AS is all retail for the most part now (except for commercial fixtures).


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Lockeplumbing.com


----------



## b1800e30m3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Northeastern is an American standard deal but good luck finding them. We have a local guy in Maryland that specializes in older parts like you want. Company name is William J. Theiss and sons,4251 Harford Road, Baltimore, Md, 21214
410-426-7946. I would deffinatley give him him a ring he is very helpful.

HTH,

Barry


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

A lid may cost you over $200, let alone your markup. Don't bother unless it's a historical home that needs to stay period correct.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

JK949 said:


> A lid may cost you over $200, let alone your markup. Don't bother unless it's a historical home that needs to stay period correct.


I figured as much about the cost, the customer is concerned that the replacement toilet won't cover the original footprint and they have 2 of these to replace.
I have looked at every A/S toilet I could find online and none of them look like this one? It's from 1976 & you would think someone had a picture of one......


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.plumbingsupply.com/tanklids.html
or
http://www.toilettanklids.com/

I know both these guys and they are reputable.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Cheaptoilettanklids.com


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Give Ron Janis a call @ Home Plumbing Supply 225 West Saint Charles Road, Villa Park 630-833-8146 He always saves the tank lids fro water closets he replaces, also he has bought the stock of some older plumbing supplies when they closed up. 99% of the time he has the tank lid in stock and matching the.color I needed.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks Guys! I will look into all these options. :thumbup:


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks like the tile goes under the toilet, why not pull it and see if a new toilet would work out. If the tile is good under, there shouldn't be a footprint issue.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

gitnerdun said:


> Looks like the tile goes under the toilet, why not pull it and see if a new toilet would work out. If the tile is good under, there shouldn't be a footprint issue.


Yea, I was going to suggest that if I cannot find the lid. I am pretty sure the wide base of the Kohler Cimarron would cover it.
I think she is partial to these fancy pots is the only reason I am searching.


----------

